# My zombie project on video



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

This video show how I made my zombie. The process is the same as for my other figures I use.





This link is where you'll find it.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

That makes it look so easy I may have to use it for my grave digger this year thanks for posting..


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice video how to.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's quite the handsome zombie Good advice about getting the pants on first if they don't fit over the shoes. That's exactly the kind of detail that can cause a "D'OH" moment if you don't think about it ahead of time.


----------

